# برنامج ممتاز خاص بمجاري الهواء



## عطار (12 مايو 2006)

برنامج ممتاز خاص بمجاري الهواء( وصغير (WIN)
يمكن عن طريق هذا البرنامج حساب سرعة الهواء وكذلك قطر المجرى وكذلك القطر المكافي المربع
وكذلك يحسب ضغط السرعة pV , ويحسب رقم رينولدز ويحسب معامل الاحتكاك
البرنامج بسيط وصغير ومفيد جدا


----------



## عطار (12 مايو 2006)

*برنامج اخر*

هذا برنامج اخر 
وجميعها تعمل على winxp 
برنامج عن التبريد والتسخين وكذلك الخلط


----------



## تقوى الله (12 مايو 2006)

*بارك الله فيك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي هذا العمل المميز ، وجعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك .
اخي الكريم اتمني لو تقوم بنسخ الموضوع في موضوع 
كل ما تحتاجه من برامج التبريد وتكييف الهواء ! 
من اجل العملية التنظيمية للقسم ...
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## العز (12 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم علي هذا العمل المميز ، وجعله الله تعالي في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عطار (12 مايو 2006)

اخي العزيز المشرف C.n 
انا انقهرت عندما دخلت وجد منتدى التبريد والتكييف اقل المنتديات مواضيع
وعندما نزلت بهذا الشكل اريد تكثير المواضيع . لأنها لونزلت في البرامج اصبح موضوع واحد
... ولاكن اذا انتم ترغبون في ذلك ماهي الطريقة لنقلها لموقع البرامج
وإذا تستطيع القيام بها فإني أوكلك للقيام بها


----------



## sam6 (12 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله اخى الكريم على البرنامج المفيد لكن بنامج الدكت لا يفتح
اخوك م. هيثم


----------



## تقوى الله (13 مايو 2006)

*توضيح ..*



عطار قال:


> اخي العزيز المشرف C.n
> انا انقهرت عندما دخلت وجد منتدى التبريد والتكييف اقل المنتديات مواضيع
> وعندما نزلت بهذا الشكل اريد تكثير المواضيع . لأنها لونزلت في البرامج اصبح موضوع واحد
> ... ولاكن اذا انتم ترغبون في ذلك ماهي الطريقة لنقلها لموقع البرامج
> وإذا تستطيع القيام بها فإني أوكلك للقيام بها


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي الكريم عطار في البداية انا مشرفة واسمي N.C وليس مشرف اسمه C.n .
ثانيا" بالنسبة لفلة المواضيع في قسم التبريد والتكييف ، فذلك لعدة اسباب ، اهمها ان القسم نوعا" ما يعتبر جديد ، فنادرا" ما تجد قسم للتبريد والتكييف في المنتديات الاخري ،وايضا" نظرا" لان عدد الاعضاء المميزين بالقسم محدود جدا" ، ونتمني ان تكون احدهم قريبا" باذن الله تعالي ، والاهم ان معظمهم طلبة مثلي ، والوقت لا يسمح باضافاة موضوعات جديدة ، لو كنت شاركتنا في الاجازة كنت لن تستطيع قرأة اي موضوع نظرا" لكترة المواضيع المطروحة في اليوم الواحد ، فادعوا الله ان ينهي الدراسة علي خير ان شاء الله ،
ومن وجهة نظري ان تميز القسم ليس بكثرة مواضيعه ، وانما بالاهداف الناتجة من وراء تلك المواضيع .
اما بالنسبة لنقل البرامج فهو فقط من اجل العملبة التنظيمية للقسم ، ولان المكتبة مثبتة من السهل الحصول عليها .
فيمكنك تحميله مرة اخري اذا اردت او ان نقوم بنسخه باذن الله تعالي ، مع العلم اننا لن نحذف هذا الموضوع .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي وتقديري ،،، ​


----------



## عطار (13 مايو 2006)

اخي الكريم sam6 سوف يفتح البرنامج ان شاء الله ولاكن حول امتداد البرنامج من zip إلى rar 
وسوف يفتح مثال (ductsizer.rar ) إلى (ductsizer.zip)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=4264&d=1147436626
اختي الكريمة 
نرجوا ان تقبلي العذر فا النظر وعدم التركيز لم الاحظ انه مكتوب انكي مشرفة


----------



## مصطفى عبد الجبار (15 مايو 2006)

مشكوور والله يبارك فيك


----------



## Mmervat (2 يونيو 2006)

Thanks alot for ur help and time


----------



## abo mahmoud (7 يونيو 2006)

مشكور كثيرا يا أخ عطار


----------



## Waleed Engr (13 يونيو 2006)

*شكر على مجهود مميز*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
مشكور أخي على هذة المشاركة المفيدة:75: 

والله يعطرك يأخي عطار من ريحان جناته ... 

ونتطلع دائماً ةأبداً الى ان تعطرنا بمثل هذة الفوائد ...

ألف الف شكر لك أخي 
مع خالص دعوات أخيك في الله وليد

دمتم في رعاية الله​


----------



## التمام (14 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير وشكراً لكم على ما تقدمونه لنا


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (16 يونيو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير ..... والي مزيد من البرامج


----------



## خالد صديق (19 يونيو 2006)

مشكووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## pora (20 يونيو 2006)

البرنامج رائع ياأخى اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## azizmousa (8 يوليو 2006)

مشاركه رائعه بارك الله فيك


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (27 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا لك جزالك الله كل الخير عنا والمسلمين بإذن الله


----------



## عماد قاسم (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم........مشككككككككككور اخي


----------



## mohamed shmran (2 أبريل 2007)

*مشكور*

*اخي عطار المحترم ممكن تدعم البرنامج بالامثلة وكيفية الاستخدام وهل له حدود من حيث حمل التبريد والمساحة المبردة *


----------



## هيام سعيد (4 أبريل 2007)

زملائي الافاضل هل فكرتم بالتعامل بالدكت المصنع من الفوم و الملبس باطباق من الالمنيوم انه ااسرع في التنفيذ و ادق من حيث الدراسة و تستطيع تنفيذ اي شكل تريده و بوزن يقل عشرة مرات عن الصاج و هو معتمد في اكئر الشركات الاماراتية و شكرا هشام جربوع الخبرة للتدفئة و التبريد


----------



## يوسف مسامح (5 أبريل 2007)

أخي العزيز إذا أمكن توضيح فكرة العمل بالدكت المصنع من الفوم وكيفية تصنيع المقاطع لهذه الطريقة
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء أنت وجميع الأعضاءز


----------



## يوسف مسامح (5 أبريل 2007)

أختى العزيزة هيام سعيد جزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومه الجيدة


----------



## ربيع حسن غبن (5 أبريل 2007)

بارك الة فيك


----------



## هيام سعيد (5 أبريل 2007)

الشكر الكبير يرنامج مهم ولك الشكر


----------



## هيام سعيد (5 أبريل 2007)

الزملاء الاكارم اعطيكم فكرة عن الدكت الفوم الذي يتعامل مكتبنا به لتصنيع الدكتات منذ ثلاث سنوات و لقد نفذنا مشاريع كبيرة و فلل صغيرة و لاقت نجاح كبير 
الدكت الفوم هو عبارة عن اطباق طولها 440 سم و عرضها 120 سم سماكتها 2سم مصنعة من الفوم المضغوط و ملبسه على الوجهين اطباق من الالمنيوم و هي موصفة عالميا و الشركة التي نتعامل معها شركة مصنعة ايطالية افكو​بعد اعداد دراسة المقاطع كل ما يتوجب على ورشة التصنيع رسم المقطع السفلي للدكت و قصه بالة يدوية و هي مشرط حاد على شكل مكوى يسير على الخط المرسوم بدقة لوجود مسطرة على طاولة القص تحدد مسيره و تكون زاوية القص في القطعة السفلية الى الداخل وترسم القطعة العلويه و تقص بزاوية الى الخارج تنفذ الجناب و تطعج على الطعاجة لان الدكت مرن و تصتطيع تكوين دوائر لتسهيل حركة مرور الهواء به و تركب على القطعة السفلية و العلوية بمادة الكلو تركب في نهاية كل شقفة تيوب من الالمنيوم به فرزه لدخول سحابة تربط القطع ببعضها التعامل معه سهل جدا تكاليف عدد الورشة بسيطه الوزن الجمالي لطول دكت 4 م بمقطع 1متر + 50 سم ×2 =15 كيلويمكن رسم اي شكل تريده وسوف ارسل موضوع مع الصور ولدق على المنتدى هشام جربوع


----------



## yas_bas (5 أبريل 2007)

الف شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## ثائر الجودي (5 أبريل 2007)

شكراً لكم جميعاً


----------



## محمد السيد شاهين (6 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamaj_1968 (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ..... والي مزيد من البرامج ,مشكووووووووووووووور جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## abduljalil ali (10 أبريل 2007)

شكرا علي هذاالبرنامج


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك على البرنامج ولكن عندي تساؤل أرجو أن تساعدني
البرنامج صحيح أنه يحسب أبعاد الدكت و لكن لشكل متوازي المستطيلات فقط
فمثلا لو كان القطر المكافئ 250 و أعطيه أحد أبعاد الدكت 250 أيضا فسيعطيك البعد الثاني 200
و ما أريده هل هناك برنامج آخر لحساب الدكت المستطيل أم أن ذلك موجود في البرنامج و شكرا


----------



## ابوذيبه (3 يونيو 2007)

الله يحفظك وزيدينا بالبرامج الرائعه


----------



## alizuhair (21 يناير 2008)

thank you go ahead


----------



## pora (21 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك على البرامج وننتظر منك مشاركات جاده مستمرة


----------



## raheek (21 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## raheek (21 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد تكيف (25 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكووور يا باشا


----------



## محمد العربي المصري (5 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شـــادي (8 يونيو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## صاحب الدليمي (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق العروبة (10 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ابوساره (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس التجميد (14 يونيو 2008)

يا عزيزي انا حملت البرنامج من اللاب توب واللذي يعمل بوندوز فيستا الا ان البرنامج لم يعمل بسبب الضغط هل هناك طريقة لحل المشكلة


----------



## شادان (15 يونيو 2008)

اشكركم على البرنامج


----------



## محمد حلمى يوسف (21 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (28 يونيو 2008)

مشكوور والله يبارك فيك


----------



## swairjo (28 يونيو 2008)

Thanks for all


----------



## lakdhar (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الصانع (11 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،
وفقك الله ،،


----------



## علاء ابراهيم (15 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخي علي الموضوع انا شغال مهندس بالامارات بس متوجه من التنفيذ للتصميم معنديش خبره بالتصميم فلما فتحت البرنامج بيطلع القطر بس انا عاوز اطلع ابعاد لدكت مستطيل ارجو الافاده وشكرا


----------



## محمود عامر (27 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دبوسه (27 سبتمبر 2011)

وعدت فاوفيت موضوع جامد جدا واشكرك كثيررررررررررررررررررررررررا فقد نفعتنى فى التاكدمن تصميم وادات مناوله توتل فرش اير


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (29 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------

